# Crosscut wood found in central NY



## d242 (Jul 7, 2017)

I found this cross cut on the side of the road anyone know what it is? My first guess was beech but I really don't know.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 7, 2017)

Guessing, Sycamore


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 8, 2017)

It's FORD wood

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## d242 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> It's FORD wood


Im assuming thats an acronym for something... Free something?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 8, 2017)

d242 said:


> Im assuming thats an acronym for something... Free something?



Nope...just like the truck...found on road dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## d242 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Nope...just like the truck...found on road dead


hahaha


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does not look like sycamore bark to me.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2017)

Beech seems reasonable based on the endgrain appearance.


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 8, 2017)

All the beech I've ever seen has smooth as silk gray bark.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 12, 2017)

It is Beech, 'American beech', _Fagus grandifolia_... Beech bark nectria fungus alters the common smooth dark into several bark forms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 18, 2017)

I did not know that. Thank you for the info. My neighbor had a monster Beech tree that dropped thousands of beech nuts in my back yard at my old house. It had to be 125' tall, and at least a 80' spread in the crown.
I hated raking up those beech nuts every year!


----------

